# blue tooth blues



## whataques (Jan 2, 2013)

i just bought a hp 100 mobile printer with bluetooth capabilities i can print from my pc via bt no problem,
but my iphone 4 cannot see the printer is there an app i can download or driver needed for the phone


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

Airprint isn't supported over the bluetooth connection. The bluetooth protocols required to print to the HP 100 mobile printer aren't supported by Apple. I'm afraid you aren't going to be able to print from your iPhone to this device. There may be third-party apps, but unfortunately they aren't going to be supported by HP. Sorry.


----------

